# Holy Communion - distribution



## buggy (May 5, 2010)

Here's a question - in communion, some churches have their deacons distribute the bread and wine/grape juice to the congregants, whereas in others the congregants go up to the altar/communion table to receive them. 

Is there any theological significance to the differences?


----------



## LeeJUk (May 5, 2010)

As far as I know in most at least Presbyterian denominations including my own, by church law it must be a minister who is overlooking the entire event and praying over it. He's the first to distribute it, usually to elders/deacons and then they may pass it around.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 5, 2010)

Since we practice session-controlled communion only our elders distribute the bread and wine in order to better guard the table.


----------



## goodnews (May 5, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> Since we practice session-controlled communion only our elders distribute the bread and wine in order to better guard the table.



Yes. The Deacons are charged with the care of property and finance. The Elders are responsible for the spiritual care of the congregation. Therefore, the Elders distribute the elements in the ARP Church (in all the churches I know), while the minister (teaching elder) is charged with the teaching and organizing aspect of the service. And since we think covenantally, we generally consume the elements at the same time. By that I mean that we all wait until everyone has a piece of bread before all consuming it at the same time, and of course the same is true of the wine/juice. But, that doesn't necessarily mean I'm against intinction.


----------



## KMK (May 5, 2010)

The Directory of Public Worship says this:



> "According to the holy institution, command, and example of our blessed Saviour Jesus Christ, I take this bread, and, having given thanks, break it, and give it unto you; (there the minister, who is also himself to communicate, is to break the bread, *and give it to the communicants*) "Take ye, eat ye; this is the body of Christ which is broken for you: do this in remembrance of him."
> 
> "According to the institution, command, and example of our Lord Jesus Christ, I take this cup, and give it unto you; (*here he giveth it to the communicants*) This cup is the new testament in the blood of Christ, which is shed for the remission of the sins of many: drink ye all of it."



If at all possible, it should be the Minister himself who distributes the elements.


----------

